#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: کپی نشدن فایل های با فرمت iso در فلش

## ehsantabli

با سلام فایل iso (ایمیج ) در فلش کپی نمی شود ارور در تصویر زیر

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ehsantabli

کسی نیس

----------


## farvahar

فلشت رو با exfat یا ntfs فرمت کن حل میشه.

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

نرم افزار را دانلود کرده و در قسمت File System گزینه NTFS را انتخاب کرده و فلش را فرمت کنید تا مشکل حل گردد .

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*

----------


## AMD

با ntfs  فرمت بشه درست میشه . همینطور که دوست خوبم اشاره کردند .

----------

*reza_rojin*

----------


## reza_rojin

> درود
> 
> نرم افزار را دانلود کرده و در قسمت File System گزینه NTFS را انتخاب کرده و فلش را فرمت کنید تا مشکل حل گردد .




فرقی نمیکنه شما با گزینه فرمت ویدوز هم میتونید انجام بدید 
ntfs or exfat :کپی نشدن فایل های با فرمت iso در فلش:

----------

